# Essential Oil vs Fragrance oils



## Johnray (May 21, 2019)

Hello there, 

Very new to soap making (week1)

I am wondering what is the difference between the very small bottled essential oils that are 10-25ml vs the big bottled fragrance oils.

I've been watching videos on youtube for the past few weeks and realize many use fragrance oils in their soap making after trace, they also add quite a lot (quarter cup to a loaf).

If I am using the concentrated essential oils, how much do I actually need to use? Do i have to dilute it first before adding it into my mixture at trace?


----------



## shunt2011 (May 21, 2019)

The difference between small bottles and larger bottles will be price.  Since you're new, it shouldn't be too much of an issue.   As for amount to use, you will need to research the safe usage rates for particular EO's.   Lavender, Citrus (most don't stick long term) can be used at higher rates than say Cinnamon, Peppermint etc....  I use 4-5% for Lavender.  The amount used will also depend on the size batch you make.   I mostly use FO's though since many EO's don't last long term in soap from my experience.  Plus my family/friends/customer like scents like Lilac, Love Spell etc and you can't get those in EO.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 21, 2019)

I agree with Shari's advice (see above). To add to her advice -- Essential oils are different than fragrance oils in that EOs are created from natural materials -- leaves, flowers, roots, plant resins -- and fragrance oils are usually created from synthetic chemicals. Sometimes inexpensive EOs such as citrus EO are also used in fragrance oils, since there is no point to manufacturing an ingredient if Mother Nature can provide it at a reasonable cost. EOs can only have the scents that come from natural materials. FOs can be anything that can be dreamed up. EOs, despite costing more than FOs, aren't necessarily any more concentrated, so you really need to use about as much EO as you would a comparable FO to get the same level of scent. The cost difference is mainly due to how they're made.


----------



## Johnray (May 21, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> The difference between small bottles and larger bottles will be price.  Since you're new, it shouldn't be too much of an issue.   As for amount to use, you will need to research the safe usage rates for particular EO's.   Lavender, Citrus (most don't stick long term) can be used at higher rates than say Cinnamon, Peppermint etc....  I use 4-5% for Lavender.  The amount used will also depend on the size batch you make.   I mostly use FO's though since many EO's don't last long term in soap from my experience.  Plus my family/friends/customer like scents like Lilac, Love Spell etc and you can't get those in EO.



Thanks for your reply. I did take a look at the prices and they do differ a lot! Also, after reading a little more, essential oils can cause burns too if used too heavily in soaps. 

But is there a ratio for fragrance oils to follow as well?



DeeAnna said:


> I agree with Shari's advice (see above). To add to her advice -- Essential oils are different than fragrance oils in that EOs are created from natural materials -- leaves, flowers, roots, plant resins -- and fragrance oils are usually created from synthetic chemicals. Sometimes inexpensive EOs such as citrus EO are also used in fragrance oils, since there is no point to manufacturing an ingredient if Mother Nature can provide it at a reasonable cost. EOs can only have the scents that come from natural materials. FOs can be anything that can be dreamed up. EOs, despite costing more than FOs, aren't necessarily any more concentrated, so you really need to use about as much EO as you would a comparable FO to get the same level of scent. The cost difference is mainly due to how they're made.



yea, that got me confused at the start watching youtube videos. I always thought fragrance oils and EO are the same thing, looking them pour a quarter cup gave me a shock on how much that would have cost!


----------



## DeeAnna (May 21, 2019)

_"...But is there a ratio for fragrance oils to follow as well?..."_

Yes, there are guidelines. Just like with EOs, the guidelines for use will vary depending on the FO. Many suppliers and also an organization called IFRA provide these guidelines. This article might be helpful -- https://classicbells.com/soap/fragrance.asp

edited to clarify my response


----------



## Relle (May 21, 2019)

You are best to weigh your FO's and not add them by cup measurements.


----------



## melinda48 (May 21, 2019)

Johnray said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Very new to soap making (week1)
> 
> ...


Oils, essential or fragrance are always measured by weight so it may have looked like 1/2 cup or whatever, but it was not. I mainly use fragrance oils because the fragrance lasts longer than essential oils and does not seem to cause the same sensitivities as EOs do.


----------

